# Shoes/Shoes sizes



## mikelv49n (May 23, 2018)

i would like to send my friend in the Philippines a pair of shoes, She said her size is 9 is that the same size i would get for her in a US shoe store.

Thank you in advance for any info on problem


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Hi Mike, my wife's size 5 is the same here as was in the U.S. So the only other issue might be the width of the foot, narrow or wide.


----------



## mikelv49n (May 23, 2018)

she is 5'3" is 9 sounds large for her.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

mikelv49n said:


> she is 5'3" is 9 sounds large for her.


Perhaps she is squeezing into a childs size 9. My wife is about 5'3" and wears a 5 1/2 UK which from memory would be a 6 1/2 US.


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

I have had problems getting shoe sizes from family members if they try to use US sizes. I prefer to get the Euro size and convert. They know that one better, so are usually closer.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Shoe size*



mikelv49n said:


> she is 5'3" is 9 sounds large for her.


I'm not sure of department store shoe sizes but the sandals and shoes found in the markets are measured differently and I wouldn't trust the shoe size marked in these area's only major department stores where you can find US shoes, my shoe size is 9.5 and so I wear either a 43 or 44 example chart for men and women:


----------



## AlexandraAbraham (Jul 19, 2021)

Yeah, don't worry, it's the same shoe size! But, damn, size 9 is massive for 5'3. All the women I've met who are 5'3 have something like size 5.5-6. Are you 100% sure that she's size 9? I mean, there's nothing wrong with having bigger feet, lol; it's just super odd for me.


----------



## davidh410 (7 mo ago)

American size is bigger than Asian size. I think you should have your friend measure the foot length again.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

davidh410 said:


> American size is bigger than Asian size. I think you should have your friend measure the foot length again.


There's also another issue, some shoes or the various styles aren't exact, they may be smaller or larger.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

M.C.A. said:


> There's also another issue, some shoes or the various styles aren't exact, they may be smaller or larger.


I take a 43 but Shimano cycle shoes are always under size so I take a 45.


----------



## Dten Cfive (8 mo ago)

mikelv49n said:


> i would like to send my friend in the Philippines a pair of shoes, She said her size is 9 is that the same size i would get for her in a US shoe store.
> 
> Thank you in advance for any info on problem


Send her the money and let her buy the shoes and say I want to see the shoes and receipt.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Dten Cfive said:


> Send her the money and let her buy the shoes and say I want to see the shoes and receipt.


Would be interesting to find out what happened but the posting was from 2018, I'll bet Covid wrecked that relationship.


----------

